# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Thile's Duo Project will be released this Spring

## BradKlein

Just home from another wonderful concert by the Chris Thile & Michael Daves Duo.  (Michael may be best known up to now as guitarist for Tony Trischka)  The show was at the Rockwood Music Hall, in New York City.  But this time, there was a film crew present, so soon those outside of NYC will have a chance to see what all the fuss is about. (I don't think there's any really good video of those two up to now)

The boys announced from the stage that they've finished recording a CD in Nashville that will be released this Spring. The material is bluegrass and pre-bluegrass harmony duos, and some fiddle tunes too. So keep one eye open for more news on THAT release.

I suspect that there will be a couple of songs/tunes that were on the great Skaggs & Rice album that come out about thirty years ago.  That LP had a profound influence on me, and I know it did on Thile as well. I'm hoping that this one has the same affect on a new generation of fans.  It's time to share the wealth that we've enjoyed around here for the past 4 years or so, as they worked up the material for this project.

Maybe some folks who were at the concert can write a more detailed review.  I have to hit the sack now.

----------


## Oggy

Great news? No, AWESOME news!!!

----------


## JEStanek

Sweet. My birthday is in the Spring.  Just sayin'...

Jamie

----------


## mando.player

I've been waiting for two things for quite a while:
1) Someone to step up and put out a next generation Skaggs & Rice
2) Thile to put out his "Here's your effing Bluegrass, now shut your pie hole" CD

It would be great if we got a twofer.

----------


## mritter

> 2) Thile to put out his "Here's your effing Bluegrass, now shut your pie hole" CD


That's funny right there. I'm with you.

----------


## Dan Margolis

Michael Daves used to live around here, and I was slightly acquainted with him.  I thought he was a good, young player, but I had no idea that he would go on to a career playing with the likes of Trischka and Thile.  He is also an excellent jazz guitarist.

----------


## BradKlein

Dave is a great player, and the two have a lot in common, and a lot of differences.  Their vocal ranges are similar, so they can switch off lead and harmony.  They share an obvious love for a really wide range of material - especially the Louvins, Monroes, Stanley's etc.  And they're both audio-geeks so expect a beautiful but simple analog recording - fine microphones - great studio. 

But of course, Chris is a surgically precise player with a light touch much of the time.  Michael has a heavy right hand, and needs that manly Monroe action on his guitars and mandolin. And Michael has one of the most powerful voices in bluegrass.  I'm working on some videos of his solo material, and will post those soon.  Meanwhile, here is an unrehearsed duet with Aoife O'Donovan who dropped by a show a few weeks ago. I think it has a lot of heart.

----------


## Dan Margolis

Great video.  What's that guitar he's playing?

----------


## Chip Booth

I think I learned to play on that guitar.  It cost about $10 from Sears.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Pretty wild mandolin-like tremolo in his guitar picking. Very nice.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I'm imagining something along these lines. Edit: I suppose it might actually be this show.

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

Oh, this is fine news.  Can't wait for that to come out.  Wow.   :Smile:

----------


## sachmo63

> Dave is a great player, and the two have a lot in common, and a lot of differences.  Their vocal ranges are similar, so they can switch off lead and harmony.  They share an obvious love for a really wide range of material - especially the Louvins, Monroes, Stanley's etc.  And they're both audio-geeks so expect a beautiful but simple analog recording - fine microphones - great studio. 
> 
> But of course, Chris is a surgically precise player with a light touch much of the time.  Michael has a heavy right hand, and needs that manly Monroe action on his guitars and mandolin. And Michael has one of the most powerful voices in bluegrass.  I'm working on some videos of his solo material, and will post those soon.  Meanwhile, here is an unrehearsed duet with Aoife O'Donovan who dropped by a show a few weeks ago. I think it has a lot of heart.


I think I'm in love......

With the girl................get your minds out of the gutter........................

----------


## blacktop

very nice post by charlie/moderator. thanks for getting right to the point!

----------


## mando.player

I spent a little time this morning exploring just who is Michael Daves. I like what I've seen so far.  His website and it's folk art design had me grinning.

While we're on the topic what ever happened to David Long?  The CD he did with Chris Sharp (One Hand on the Radio) was great and I always hoped there would be a followup.

----------


## sloanypal

David Rawlings-esque...I like it.

----------


## sgarrity

Excellent news.  I'll definitely be buying a copy!

----------


## A 4

Here's a semi-review of a different show, written by Robbie Fulks:
http://robbiefulks.com/blog/posts/76...f-the-mandolin

I guess you can figure out his opinion based on the URL.

I saw Michael Daves with Tony Trischka and Territory in Syracuse last year.  Good stuff.

----------


## John Hill

Really looking forward to this cd.

----------


## BradKlein

> Great video.  What's that guitar he's playing?


That's a 1050s (?) Truetone. Fine vintage plywood guitar! They were made for many years, under different names, and you can find them on ebay, quite regularly. The purfling and the inlays are painted on, and that tailpiece looks like a tetanus hazard. If Chip got his for $10, he could more than double his money selling it!!  

Michael usually tunes it down a full step to get that growly bass.  He also plays a very fine 1960 D-18, but I always get a kick when I hear him play the Truetone along with Thile's Loar.  Truth is, they sound pretty good together!!!

----------


## Glassweb

that Loar is serving Chris well... a good move for him tone-wise...

----------


## BradKlein

> I think I'm in love......
> 
> With the girl................get your minds out of the gutter........................


Aoife's pretty cool.  I was so sorry to read this story in the BG Intelligencer: 

April 5, 2009
Aoife ODonovan Found to Be Witch, Burned Alive By Locals During New England Concert
Rises from flames, sings encore on flying broom

----------


## JEStanek

You just increased her allure to me. Pity she's been burned at the stake. (FYI there's a good performance video in the linked article).  PS Really looking forward to the new CD after the clips, so thanks!

Jamie

----------


## Talabardio

These guys are pretty happening, The Twilite Broadcasters.

----------


## A 4

> Here's a semi-review of a different show, written by Robbie Fulks:
> http://robbiefulks.com/blog/posts/76...f-the-mandolin
> 
> I guess you can figure out his opinion based on the URL.


Ha!  My  URL got shortened, and I see that it says "f-the-mandolin" instead of what I expected, which was "michael-jordan-of-the-mandolin."

db

----------


## John Hill

Too wild. We stayed at the Mountain Magnolia Inn last year. Very cool B&B and town in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## Hal Loflin

Here's one of those Trutones on the Bay...needs a new home.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRUETONE-ACOUSTI...item2560e0f723

----------


## BradKlein

Happy to announce that the duo album by Chris Thile and Michael Daves, "Sleep With One Eye Open" is set for release on May 10 on Nonesuch Records.  It's gonna be great.  Super high fidelity analog recordings, vintage and newer instruments and microphones, great traditional and newer song selection.

----------


## BradKlein

News keeps coming in.  Three shows at the boys' musical home in NYC - the Rockwood Music Hall.  These will sell out quickly, so first heads up goes to the loyalists on the B,N,C,GV forum.  

(BTW, I have no financial interest in all this, of course.  I'm just a long-time fan and friend who wants to see the boys do good - fix everything that's wrong in BG music, bring harmony to all on-line Thile forums, appease the Jack White controversies...  --- or at LEAST entertain some people in a decent club for a few hours!)

Tuesday May 10, 8pm
Wednesday May 11, 8pm
Thursday May 12, 10pm
Chris Thile and Michael Daves duo
Rockwood Music Hall (Stage 2); 184 Allen St (between Stanton + Houston), NYC
tickets available online; on sale Friday March 4 at 10am

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Any ideas on a track list yet? I'm stoked for this release...

----------


## BradKlein

I know the ones that I'm hoping for.  Their "20-20 Vision" just kills.  And I hope Tennessee Blues makes the cut, since I take credit for shouting that one out during the 'fiddle tune request' portion of a show sometime last year, and I think that was the first time they played it together. There's gotta be a Louvin Brothers song, (I find Knoxville just too bloody... but the crowd seems to love it). I love the harmony they put on Cry, Cry, Darling...

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

Welp we have a track list from the Punch Bros website!

1. Rabbit In The Log 
2. Cry, Cry Darling 
3. Loneliness And Desperation 
4. Tennessee Blues 
5. 20/20 Vision 
6. Youre Running Wild 
7. Ookpik Waltz 
8. Little Girl Of Mine In Tennessee 
9. Sleep With One Eye Open 
10. Rain And Snow 
11. Mississippi Waltz 
12. Bury Me Beneath The Willow 
13. Roll In My Sweet Babys Arms 
14. Billy In The Lowground 
15. It Takes One To Know One 
16. If I Should Wander Back Tonight

----------


## Andrew DeMarco

> I know the ones that I'm hoping for.  Their "20-20 Vision" just kills.  And I hope Tennessee Blues makes the cut, since I take credit for shouting that one out during the 'fiddle tune request' portion of a show sometime last year, and I think that was the first time they played it together. There's gotta be a Louvin Brothers song, (I find Knoxville just too bloody... but the crowd seems to love it). I love the harmony they put on Cry, Cry, Darling...


All three made it :Wink:

----------


## BradKlein

Woo hoo!  Just got the free song download at the P-Bros web site: http://www.punchbrothers.com/
I love that you can hear Chris kinda laugh in approval during the track.  Just like the live show.  
I gotta listen though some decent headphones, next.

----------


## sachmo63

Man I love this, great stuff.

----------


## almeriastrings

> That's a 1050s (?) Truetone. Fine vintage plywood guitar!


Yup. Sounds like it.

----------


## JeffD

> These guys are pretty happening, The Twilite Broadcasters.


Oh yea.

----------


## catmandu2

You're right Brad, this _is_ a more conducive discussion.

And this _is_ pretty danged good  :Smile: :





> I've been waiting for two things for quite a while:
> 1) Someone to step up and put out a next generation Skaggs & Rice
> 2) Thile to put out his "Here's your effing Bluegrass, now shut your pie hole" CD
> 
> It would be great if we got a twofer.

----------


## BradKlein

Here's a great example of the raw spirit, and the talent, that I think must have attracted Chris to collaborate with Michael Daves.  It's a Jimmie Rodgers song that became Bill Monroe's masterpiece. (he recorded it on guitar, right?) 




PS The Retro-Gram goes out Sunday, and should be monthly thereafter.  Feel free to PM me with any comments or questions. -Brad

----------


## Steve-o

> Yup. Sounds like it.


Ok, I'll ask the dumb question.  Why would a professional musician (with good chops no doubt) perform with such a crappy sounding guitar?  Is it the vintage hillbilly folk vibe, or what?

----------


## RB250

I started a thread a few years ago about how disappointed I was with a concert the Punch brothers did at Ravinia in Highland Park, IL.  That thread sure got alot of attention and comments.

But after seeing the video on youtube by Thile and Sara W doing "Cry Cry Darling" and the play list on this upcoming CD, I can't wait to hear it and how he handles these classic Monroe / Bluegrass tunes.  We're all going to hear and  / possibly learn some new great mando solos of these great old tunes.  As they say today.....I'm PUMPED and can't wait until May.  Now why doesn't Homspun put out a companion instructional DVD of how he does the solos on these songs.  How about it Happy Traum.  BTW, I never liked Thile's instructional DVD on Homespun but this one I'd be sure to buy.
RB250

----------


## BradKlein

> Why would a professional musician (with good chops no doubt) perform with such a crappy sounding guitar?  Is it the vintage hillbilly folk vibe, or what?


You probably know the answer, but I'll bite anyway.  Daves, and lots of his fans and musical peers LIKE the sound of this 50's Truetone.  I mean, the guy owns and plays a superb vintage D-18.  They're both good.  Like Thile said on stage one time. "It's AM and FM", different. Great musicians have big ears, and they help the rest of us hear what's out there to hear.

----------


## Steve-o

> You probably know the answer, but I'll bite anyway.  Daves, and lots of his fans and musical peers LIKE the sound of this 50's Truetone.  I mean, the guy owns and plays a superb vintage D-18.  They're both good.  Like Thile said on stage one time. "It's AM and FM", different. Great musicians have big ears, and they help the rest of us hear what's out there to hear.


No, I didn't know, but I'll buy the answer, even if I don't get it.  Can you imagine CT playing on a plywood mandolin and the folks here preferring that sound??!!

----------


## catmandu2

> No, I didn't know, but I'll buy the answer, even if I don't get it.  Can you imagine CT playing on a plywood mandolin and the folks here preferring that sound??!!


I had a couple of those old birch Stellas...pretty cool sounding.

----------


## BradKlein

Cool, Steve. By the way, I hope my message didn't come across as snarky.  I love fine instruments and fine craftsmanship, and it's taken me some time to get to like the sounds that 'lesser' instruments put out.  For example, I even had mixed feelings about vintage Gibson flat-top guitars for years - they are so obviously inferior to Martins in tone, and construction.  And for good reason - a D-18 was twice the price of a J-35.  But I kept running into great musicians who love that Gibson sound.  And the same is true for Stellas and Silvertones and on and on.  I once heard Thile and Daves playing Big Mon as a mandolin duo - Chris had JUST bought his Loar and Daves had JUST fallen in love with a no-name Harmony-built mandolin.  One mandolin cost 500 times more than the other (!), but they sounded great together.  Very different, of course, but quite enjoyable. Go figure!

----------


## BradKlein

OK.  Here's the pro video from Nonesuch.  Wow!

----------


## coletrickle

> No, I didn't know, but I'll buy the answer, even if I don't get it.  Can you imagine CT playing on a plywood mandolin and the folks here preferring that sound??!!


Yes. Vintage Gintage Blues sounds pretty cool on the "cheap" mando and guitar played by Rice and Grisman on Tone Poems I. Some tunes can really be elevated by different sounding instruments. Frankly I think Daves' guitar is perfect for a song like that. Rough, loud...blues machine for a solo performance. Kind of like David Rawlings' guitar, simple beauty in a simple sounding instrument. Plus, to your point, I think they look cool and have a great vibe.

----------


## almeriastrings

> YGreat musicians have big ears, and they help the rest of us hear what's out there to hear.


Thanks - but help like that I can do without.

----------


## BradKlein

Another video by Nonesuch Records.  Gives a little history, and reveals that there will be a Jack White produced 7-inch coming along at some point.  I expect it to be a different sound than the sparse, bare-bones vibe of the CD.  I have no idea when it'll be released.  Fascinating that there is a market for vinyl, and that so many of the twenty-somethings have a passion for analog technologies.

----------


## RB250

Great Promo video.  Can't wait for the CD.  I sure hope they go on the road promotting the CD and come to Chicago!!!
RB250

----------


## Steve-o

Thanks for posting the vids, Brad.  I especially enjoyed the breaks that Chris and Mike took on Rabbit in the Log (2:26).  Looks like Chris found his match on the speedometer! They are also an interesting vocal pairing.  IMHO, they sound much better when Daves sings the high tenor.

----------


## BradKlein

Yeah,  their vocal ranges are pretty close, and that's something that makes them different than some of the great vocal duos.  I think I'm with you, Steve -- I like Michael up on the tenor.  But I guess I like that they can switch vocal parts, and even instruments, pretty successfully.  It would be fun to have a true baritone join in once in a while, I don't think I've seen that yet.

----------

